# Anyone experience a negative or bully mentality over...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

at AVS forum?

Seems like I was looked down on for liking Audyssey and YPAO within receivers and that I didn't own seperates I wasn't qualified to comment on stuff. Seems like they have a few that really get defensive and bully:boxer: their comments on others like they are haters for anyone more educated or qualified. I've done research on that forum but just recently started posting there too. Very different from the fellow Shacksters I enjoy talkin with here!

I have never felt that here and I love the Shack!!!:clap:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I have. I haven't been their in a few years. While they do have some real knowledge, it is off set by trolls, people who pick fights, and just an overall attitude, like I know more then you even though I have no ideal who you are.

This place is much better, and MUCH nicer.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This was one of the main reasons the Shack was started is because of the above mentioned problems. That sort of behavior is not permitted here.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Before joining any of the Forums on the net (which is 2) i lurked for awhile before decideing to join, the Home Theater Shack was my main choice because of the hospitality, if you will, the other is the forum over at PE. The Home Theater Shack is a great place because we accept anyone here and are open to any opinions so long as they aren't profane or slanderish. There for i love the Home Theater Shack too.:sn:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I came here from avs. The forum that I hung out in primarily over there is riddled with so many inaccuracies and downright ridiculousness, that I had to leave. It was kind of funny in that they fixed it for a short while, but then they allowed it to happen again. Avs is about the money. :spend: And in my view, it's mostly a huge sham. I think that they could care less about the content posted as opposed to the traffic in general. They boast close to a million members and yet maybe 100K or so are active the last time I was allowed to check. A lot of the moderators there are very inactive and ineffective. I'd guess that's mainly because they try to find moderators who don't know much about what they are moderating. :huh: At least that is what Alan Gouger told me several years back in a phone conversation I had with him. :unbelievable:

It is what it is though. Hopefully there will be a day when places like that aren't needed. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to add that avs, and maybe a couple of other forums, were more than likely directly responsible for this rule here at HTS:



> Please be polite, courteous and respectful of other members, as well as all products and services discussed. There is no need to be condescending or overly critical, not everyone will be as smart as the next person. If you can help, please do so, but remember, we all start learning somewhere and none of us are perfect. If you are the home theater, audio or video aficionado king daddy audiophile, we are glad to have you around, but please be humble and considerate to those of less fortunate knowledge. If you call a member dumb, stupid or an idiot (or anything resembling those) you will be on your way to being banned. Something to remember is unless we are the smartest human being on the planet, there is always going to be someone smarter than us... and we are always going to be "less" smart than at least a few others. Therefore, if you just absolutely must call someone stupid, consider looking in the mirror and go at it all you want... but keep it off this forum


Tell your friends!! :T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

hearingspecialist said:


> at AVS forum?
> 
> Seems like I was looked down on for liking Audyssey and YPAO within receivers and that I didn't own seperates I wasn't qualified to comment on stuff. Seems like they have a few that really get defensive and bully:boxer: their comments on others like they are haters for anyone more educated or qualified. I've done research on that forum but just recently started posting there too. Very different from the fellow Shacksters I enjoy talkin with here!
> 
> I have never felt that here and I love Home Theater Shack!!!:clap:


You handled yourself well over there, HS. It was refreshing to see your response. :T

The signal to noise ratio is very high here at HTS. If you need information, it is easy to acquire without wading through insults and misinformation.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for your comments! Home Theater Shack rules!!:flex:


----------



## yamahaSHO (Nov 14, 2007)

The most I ever got involved with the AVS stigma is on one of my threads where I posted my Klipsch Sonosub build. After mentioning that I got a new, FREE sub and wanted to do cheap build for the sake of having a fun project, my first response "If you are looking to not spend too much, I say sell the woofer on ebay and buy a Dayton 15" subwoofer".

My repsonse was, "I knew I'd get a response like that here... I'm not looking to buy a different subwoofer". and then it cleaned up from there. I am also very glad I stuck with my free driver... It turned out well.

I like to stay out of the more 'elite users' forums as I do believe in diminshing returns.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

yamahaSHO said:


> The most I ever got involved with the AVS stigma is on one of my threads where I posted my Klipsch Sonosub build. After mentioning that I got a new, FREE sub and wanted to do cheap build for the sake of having a fun project, my first response "If you are looking to not spend too much, I say sell the woofer on ebay and buy a Dayton 15" subwoofer".
> 
> My repsonse was, "I knew I'd get a response like that here... I'm not looking to buy a different subwoofer". and then it cleaned up from there. I am also very glad I stuck with my free driver... It turned out well.
> 
> I like to stay out of the more 'elite users' forums as I do believe in diminshing returns.


As far as those "elite users" goes. I was actually starting to doubt some of their claims. Mainly because it seemed like they lived and trolled on the forums. Unless maybe they were handed all the money. Most really successful people are actually workaholics and have no problem with 12+ hour work days 6-7 days a week. It's normal for them. They don't have time to troll of forums all day talking about owning a couple hundred grand in equipment.

My internal flag went off a lot. The Shack will help someone looking for the right HTIB system, or building subs that could cause a earthquake and I've never seen anyone turned down.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

> QUOTE=Generic: Home Theater Shack will help someone looking for the right HTIB system, or building subs that could cause a earthquake and I've never seen anyone turned down.


Not to mention one doesn't have to read a 1500 page thread to get a little information. I've seen the same question answered over and over again here and it's actually refreshing that no one has to get a response like "use the search function"


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it happens at a lot of large online forums, regardless of the subject matter - attracts people who don't get much attention in real life, and let it out online. In addition to the few trolls though, there are some really good people that frequent AVS as well as here, so I prefer to not throw out the baby with the bath water as it were. I just put a couple people on my ignore list, problem solved.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Definitely a notable difference in terms of attitude and approach between different forums out there.

I think the thing to note is that at the end of the day, most of us come online to learn and help. I think that's true of people at all forums. The main goal IMO should be that we don't force our opinions on others. 

That means if we're subjectivists, not to tell anyone using a receiver for audio is "low-fi". If we're objectivists, to tell anyone using exotic mystery gear with champagne finish that they wouldn't be able to tell the difference in a double blind test normally isn't a good idea. This is especially true in the little gray area that is the majority of our understandings of video and audio, mine at least. I try to understand the "how" and "why" so that I can recognize the "when" and "where" but truth be told i'm nowhere close to that sort of level.

I think we all want to learn. You guys _know_ I'm an objectivist at heart, and I'll quickly show a person the measurements of a tube amp or Zu audio speaker that I think measures very poorly. Sometimes it's actually easy to fall into unintended disagreements. We can try all we might, but sometimes our experiences shape who we are and forum our passion. 

I guess the number one thing everyone on the internet should do is learn to be patient and accepting without retaliating - even the most level headed of us can strike a nerve once in a while. And I don't claim to be all that level headed :neener: :whistling: :sneeky: ::dumbcrazy: I am after all an advocate of 21" exodus subs :hsd:


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Perhaps HTS should actually practice the "polite, courteous, and respectful" part of rules, by not allowing threads that bash other forums to continue.

No?

There's idiots and saints on any forum.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I started looking around at some forums a couple years ago when I needed advice on my (then pending) HT build. I am an engineer and like to get the straight talk. You can usually tell when someone is speaking way over their head, or simply making false claims that can't be substantiated, and that drives me nuts. The one thing that impressed me most about Home Theater Shack was the lack of nonsense. I could tell, even in subjects that I had little knowledge, that the members and moderators were serious about helping others. And sometimes that means taking a back seat and letting the real experts chime in.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Perhaps HTS should actually practice the "polite, courteous, and respectful" part of rules, by not allowing threads that bash other forums to continue.
> 
> No?
> 
> There's idiots and saints on any forum.


I believe this thread has been extremely civil... "polite, courteous, and respectful" thus far... and if it gets any other way, we will fix it. At this point, there have only been a few comments about a few of the users at AVS... and no one bashed them. 

I think most people already realize there are idiots and saints on any forum, even so-called "Christian" forums will have a few of both (probably less saints that most realize). Although I prefer to label them as "welcomed" and "not welcomed". It is not so much about whether they are an "idiot" or a "saint", but more about their "attitude" and how they handle themselves. It is the rules and how those rules are enforced upon those members that speaks of the forum... and what may make a forum more desirable or not to visit... as well as what may make a particular person welcomed or not.

For the most part it comes down to them lacking control over what their member's write... that is the way they want to handle it, so be it... that is their choice. When I say "control", I mean rules (or lack thereof of certain rules) and enforcement of the same. That is not bashing them, it is politely stating a honest and true fact. AVS serves a very good purpose in several ways. They are home to many of the members that will not and/or would not comply with our rules and are not welcomed here. Yet, they have many members who are mutual members here. Those mutual members typically have a good attitude no matter what forum they visit. As a whole, AVS is very useful for information at times, if you are willing to endure what you may have to endure to find the information.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

AVS forums is not really all that bad and do have a good group of folks that are helpfull and been registered on there for a long time.

What I see goes on there more are these one-post posters to ask only one single thing and are gone (never heard of a search button?) .
Unlike on here, the group is small, helpful and IMHO a great group of folks that share the same passion in HT.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm active at AH (moderate there) and AVS. While there are a lot of threads going at AVS and one person can't be in them all I can not recall the last time someone was really poo pooed for using an auto correction routine.


----------

